# how big the imei backup file is suppose to be?



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

I did 2 backups first one was through terminal and second via the qpst software

the one from terminal gave me size 13,952 mb it was name efs.bin

second one I could name however I wanted and it is about 146 kb and it ends in .qcn

are those both ok? because I've been flashing and I didnt lose imei yet but if I have bad backup well... you guys know lol


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

My .qcn file is only 140kb.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok so it's about the same. Thank you sir! +rep


----------

